# Good Advice



## blackhawk19 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Your fences need to be            horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong. * 
*Keep skunks and bankers and lawyers at a            distance. *

*Life is simpler when you plow around the            stump. *

*A bumble bee is considerably faster than a            John Deere tractor. *

*Words that soak into your ears are            whispered... not yelled. *

*Meanness            don't jes' happen overnight. *

*Forgive your enemies. It messes up their            heads. *

*Do not corner something that you know is            meaner than you. *

*It doesnÂ¢t take a very big person to carry a            grudge. *

*You cannot            unsay a cruel or unkind word. *

*Every path has a few puddles.            *

*When you wallow with pigs, expect to get            dirty. *

*The best sermons are lived, not preached.            *

*Most of the stuff people worry about ain't            never gonna happen anyway. *

*Don't judge folks by their relatives. *

*Remember that silence is sometimes the best            answer. *

*Live a good, honorable life. Then when you get            older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.            *

*Don't interfere with somethin' that ain't            botherin' you none. *

*Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a            rain dance. *

* If you find yourself in a hole, the            first thing to do is stop diggin'. *

*Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.            *

*The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever            have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every            mornin'. *

* Always drink upstream from the herd.            *

*Good judgment comes from experience, and a            lotta that comes from bad judgment. *

*Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot            easier than puttin' it back in. *

*If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some            influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around.            *

*Live simply. Love generously. Care            deeply. Speak kindly. Leave            the rest up to God. *


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Great advice Blackhawk!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad everyone in the world can't read this.


----------

